# Critia........



## jaqcom (Apr 20, 2009)

How old do you need to be............or what qualifies you as a 'Senior Member' :roll:


----------



## T ROB T (Dec 7, 2008)

jaqcom said:


> How old do you need to be............or what qualifies you as a 'Senior Member' :roll:


Very, Very Old :wink: :lol:

Its the amount of posts you have made, but you that goes from you profile if you are a club member.

I was posting on anything when first on here just to get rid of the 'Newbee' label :roll:


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

jaqcom said:


> How old do you need to be............or what qualifies you as a 'Senior Member' :roll:


I think you need to get posting David


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

I think if you are a member of the TTOC it wont work.
Steve


----------



## y3putt (Mar 29, 2008)

It is all to do with how many posts you do..

I think the count is...

0-50... Newbie

50-500... Member

500-1500. ..Senior Member

Over 1500 ...Too Much Time On Your Hands...

Mark..


----------



## Blackice (May 16, 2010)

I need to keep posting too!!!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Yellow had that many posts last week


----------

